# Rays MTB



## edwardsjr1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just got back. here a quick taste of part of the green line. that place is amazing. I flew into Ohio from Arizona In January; its that good.


----------



## edwardsjr1 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Everyone in the country needs to go to Ray's at least once!


----------



## jglenn6 (May 8, 2014)

Would my GT Sensor be too much for Rays? It's 130mm travel front and rear.


----------



## Doc D (Nov 16, 2006)

jglenn6 said:


> Would my GT Sensor be too much for Rays? It's 130mm travel front and rear.


Yes, it's too much. Just rent one of their DJ bikes, it's cheap, perfectly suited to the task and you can bang it around without a worry. There will definitely be some banging around, your bike will thank you.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

jglenn6 said:


> Would my GT Sensor be too much for Rays? It's 130mm travel front and rear.


absolutely do not bring a full-suspension bike. 

BUT, YOU MUST GO. EVERYONE MUST VISIT RAY'S.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm in Cleveland periodically and have always thought about going. Unfortunately, I'm a 50 year old XC/Trail rider not a DJ/pump track rider. Still worth checking it out even if I'm not a big jumper? I can take a small double fine but I've never put a lot of time into learning to jump.

Worth it? And what gear to bring? Helmet and 5.10s? Do people ride those tracks in baggies or jeans?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

KevinGT said:


> I'm in Cleveland periodically and have always thought about going. Unfortunately, I'm a 50 year old XC/Trail rider not a DJ/pump track rider. Still worth checking it out even if I'm not a big jumper? I can take a small double fine but I've never put a lot of time into learning to jump.
> 
> Worth it? And what gear to bring? Helmet and 5.10s? Do people ride those tracks in baggies or jeans?


At least when I was there several years ago, Ray's was excellent for having different areas for different skill levels. It's not like you have to elbow in with hardcore dirt jumpers. Every session area is separated and all the "Trails" lines are one-directional (although the skatepark bowls type areas are more like bmx park).

So, even if Ray's isn't primarily your thing, I think you will find a few new things that you'll be very stoked about doing--whether it's hitting a pump track smoothly, or doing a drop, etc.

So, yeah, STILL worth it!


----------



## edwardsjr1 (Oct 24, 2013)

KevinGT said:


> I'm in Cleveland periodically and have always thought about going. Unfortunately, I'm a 50 year old XC/Trail rider not a DJ/pump track rider. Still worth checking it out even if I'm not a big jumper? I can take a small double fine but I've never put a lot of time into learning to jump.Worth it? And what gear to bring? Helmet and 5.10s? Do people ride those tracks in baggies or jeans?


they have something for everyone. beginner to the jump section you saw me do. lots of unique XC lines as well. Just helmet and shoes you'll be good. jeans are OK. its 55 degrees in there too so bring a long sleeve or pullover.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

edwardsjr1 said:


> they have something for everyone. beginner to the jump section you saw me do. lots of unique XC lines as well. Just helmet and shoes you'll be good. jeans are OK. its 55 degrees in there too so bring a long sleeve or pullover.


I wish I could ride in a 55 degree warehouse during the Texas summer!


----------



## edwardsjr1 (Oct 24, 2013)

cmc4130 said:


> I wish I could ride in a 55 degree warehouse during the Texas summer!


same here, i live in Phoenix! we get it a little worse.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

edwardsjr1 said:


> same here, i live in Phoenix! we get it a little worse.


but the "dry heat"  that's what everyone says, right!?

i was in Tucson in May last year and it was already so hot. but up that mountain was nice.


----------



## edwardsjr1 (Oct 24, 2013)

cmc4130 said:


> but the "dry heat"  that's what everyone says, right!? i was in Tucson in May last year and it was already so hot. but up that mountain was nice.


110 is 110. i dont care who you are its ridiculous... Ya Mt Lemmon is a nice getaway if you're in Tucson. Tucson typically stays around 10 degrees cooler than phoenix. The high today in phenix is 67, Monday is 80


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Spent a few years in Tucson. Yea, dry heat burns crap in my oven. Hot is hot. 

That said, I was functional till about 100F out there. Moved to Texarkana, and with the humidity 85F was miserable. 

Rays looks cool. I made it there 1 summer weekend, everything was closed for maintenance/new build except the jump park area, which I have zero skills (nor bike) for. Hope to make it again someday during winter.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

I've ridden my Santa Cruz Tallboy at Ray's (in Milwaukee, not Cleveland), and see people on all kinds of bikes there. So whatever bike you want to ride is fine, so long as it has a working brake. Bring a helmet, and the riding gear you feel comfortable in. The skills areas will challenge you even if you don't like jumps.

Agreed, EVERYONE needs to try Ray's at least once...


----------



## j_wynn (Sep 11, 2015)

I wanna go that looks incredibly fun


----------



## Cavermatthew (Apr 9, 2015)

Ray's (Milwaukee) is how I ride in Wisconsin's 5 months of cold weather. Without it I would go crazy with the cabin fever. Also, living 15 minutes away doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

KevinGT said:


> I'm in Cleveland periodically and have always thought about going. Unfortunately, I'm a 50 year old XC/Trail rider not a DJ/pump track rider. Still worth checking it out even if I'm not a big jumper? I can take a small double fine but I've never put a lot of time into learning to jump.
> 
> Worth it? And what gear to bring? Helmet and 5.10s? Do people ride those tracks in baggies or jeans?


In my opinion, if you are in Cleveland for any reason and don't go to Ray's, you are an idiot. If I lived within an hour of there I'd ride there 4-5 times a week in the winter.

There's a lot to do there other than jump; the 2 tech rooms will keep you busy for days, there's areas for pretty much any skill level, if you never spent time learning to jump, you should and Ray's would be a good place for it. If you're an XC rider that likes work and doesn't like having fun, you can do laps on the xc loop.

Helmet and 5.10s are the min gear, I like having something covering my shins too, but that's because I know I'm going to do something that will end up with my pedals smacking them. Tons of people ride there in jeans and sweats, others in baggies.


----------

